
Coronavirus: Images reveal how Covid-19 'destroys' the lungs - finphil
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-images-reveal-how-covid-19-destroys-the-lungs-11969864
======
msie
There has been some talk how ventilators may cause more damage than good. On
damaged lungs I can see this.

